

Award-Winning High-Class Ultra Green Home Design in Canada: Midori Uchi - Mz
http://freshome.com/2014/06/04/award-winning-ultra-green-home-design-canada-midori-uchi/

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _Does your home produce more energy than it consumes? This one does... this
impressive Canadian home was named after its most prominent feature- its green
capabilities. “Midori Uchi” is Japanese for “Green Home”..._

And the article is filled with lovely photos.

